# Oil change in Japan



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Take a look at this. https://youtu.be/ptS4c8ajn_w


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i use either a cut out long transmission oil funnel or a Dranzit extension hose on the smaller blowers. no mess.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

With the mask, gloves and associated rags, I thought it was an episode of "Dr. Pimple Popper". The Japanese are very disciplined and precise.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Apparantly you can get the Coronavirus from an oil change...


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice find. 

White top during an oil change - brave man!!

I was virtually knocking on the screen, so wanting to pass him my 3/8 socket & extension when he was trying to get the drain bolt off!! 

Although I _will_ be sending him a link for the syringes I use for refilling the fresh oil!!


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

I thought that the oil drain receptacle was interesting. I also liked his little cardboard oil tray and the oil pour jug with spout that he used.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice oil change..., he forgot the "talcum powder".


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Couldn't help but wonder - why not cover the cardboard tray in aluminum foil so he doesn't have to make a new one every time...


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Is it me or almost no oil coming out ??? Mine holds 900 ml or 1 quart ...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The White glove treatment... 

Oil looks way over due, And he doesn’t check the level correctly. Just sayin’.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

squid3083 said:


> Is it me or almost no oil coming out ??? Mine holds 900 ml or 1 quart ...


I noticed that too, not much oil in it.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Although I _will_ be sending him a link for the syringes I use for refilling the fresh oil!!


syringes lol you use syringes ????


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> The White glove treatment...
> 
> Oil looks way over due, And he doesn’t check the level correctly. Just sayin’.


Hmmmm I think he did ... He started it, waited, screw all the way in the stick then took it out ??

whats missing ???


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

squid3083 said:


> syringes lol you use syringes ????


 Yes, BIG syringes... Or turkey basters.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

squid3083 said:


> syringes lol you use syringes ????


Yes. 

Just like I do to refill my car's 2 differentials, I now also use a syringe on Parker. 

I fill a (clean!!) glass jar with the required amount of oil and then draw it up into the syringe, measuring as i go. Then gently feed the fresh oil into the filler neck.

The fact that the syringes have the voulme markers printed on the side of the tube, you know exactly how much oil you are putting in the engine.

As a funnel is no longer needed, it reduces the risk of oil / foreign body contamination from the funnel.

Takes half the time that a funnel does, very accurate and no mess.

You can of course install a small piece of tubing to the nozzle of the syringe to get the oil in even further but I don't.

The syringes are resuable after cleaning.



Link below


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> Yes, BIG syringes... Or turkey basters.


Haaaaaaaaaa,ok didn't know people used those for putting oil in. thought you were joking lol


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just like I do to refill my car's 2 differentials, I now also use a syringe on Parker.
> 
> ...


Well you learn something new everyday !!


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

squid3083 said:


> Well you learn something new everyday !!


Hopefully!!

It's why I like coming here, to share and to learn.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

squid3083 said:


> Hmmmm I think he did ... He started it, wiated, screw all the way in the stick then took it out ??
> 
> whats missing ???


Proper fill level is almost spilling out, the dipstick is pretty much useless anyway. Regardless, with Honda’s and chondas if using the dipstick you don’t screw it in to check the level. Just place it in and pull out. 

I’m really digging the big syringe, I gotta get one.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Here we go... 1.5 liter capacity, measurements molded into body, and made by the king of fluid extractors. I absolutely love my 5 liter unit. 

Mityvac MVA6852 Fluid Extractor


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaa,ok didn't know people used those for putting oil in. thought you were joking lol


me to on the haha, for a stick trans ,transfer case or a diff most mechanics use one of these https://www.harborfreight.com/oil-suction-gun-95468.html
reuseable,cleanable, easy to store,


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> squid3083 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm I think he did ... He started it, wiated, screw all the way in the stick then took it out ??
> ...


Are you saying that even on a Tecumseh you're not supposed to screw in the dipstick ???
I thought you were supposed to do like a car and screw it in ?? Or is this specific to Honda


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All my life I have screwed in any dipstick on any oil check …. never an issue.

On the small engine side plug type, just fill until the threads are covered and it starts to pour out.

Of course, common sense, always checking oil on anything on a level surface.

FWIW, I use a piece of tin flashing molded, or a cut out quart soda bottle for those side oil drain plugs, depending on the unit. Easily drains into the oil pan.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

oneacer said:


> All my life I have screwed in any dipstick on any oil check …. never an issue.
> 
> On the small engine side plug type, just fill until the threads are covered and it starts to pour out.
> 
> ...


My 9hp Tecumseh has the dipstick on top with extender so screw in...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

some small engine manuals say do not screw in the dipstick, just place it in the fill hole. I worked on a Honda mower like that.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneacer said:


> All my life I have screwed in any dipstick on any oil check …. never an issue.


Most small Honda engines, Onan generators & many MTD snowblowers say NOT to screw in the dipstick when checking the oil level; otherwise your reading will show more oil than there really is. Got to follow the instructions for the specific equipment.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Motor City said:


> I noticed that too, not much oil in it.


Look at the video at 2:03 the box is filled with about 4 inches of some kind of absorbent in layers that's why we saw so little on top lol


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> Most small Honda engines, Onan generators & many MTD snowblowers say NOT to screw in the dipstick when checking the oil level; otherwise your reading will show more oil than there really is. Got to follow the instructions for the specific equipment.


so ........... what about tecumseh 9hp motors ???? screw in to check or not, makes a difference.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

squid3083 said:


> so ........... what about tecumseh 9hp motors ???? screw in to check or not, makes a difference.


That's WAY too vague... What's the blower or engine model number?


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> That's WAY too vague... What's the blower or engine model number?


tecumseh 9hp on yard man 1999 927 with 2 pulleys

31ae653g501 no additionnal specs on motor would have to check

don't understand why you need add info on moror. Should be general info


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

squid3083 said:


> tecumseh 9hp on yard man 1999 927 with 2 pulleys
> 
> 31ae653g501 no additionnal specs on motor would have to check
> 
> don't understand why you need add info on moror. Should be general info


 Ah, because the oil is in the engine, not the blower? Couldn't find the manual for your exact model's engine, but the similar US model's engine manual says:


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> Ah, because the oil is in the engine, not the blower? Couldn't find the manual for your exact model's engine, but the similar US model's engine manual says:


so dipstick has to be screwed all the way in to have a proper reading. Well that's what i was doing.
thanks


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

drained it into what looks like speedy dry or a kitty litter, than he's in japan a very clean country .


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> drained it into what looks like speedy dry or a kitty litter, than he's in japan a very clean country .


Don't know if it's a kitty litter, never seen something like that, but it's some king of absorbent lining in layers, even comes with a tie wrap lol


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

squid3083 said:


> Don't know if it's a kitty litter, never seen something like that, but it's some king of absorbent lining in layers, even comes with a tie wrap lol


That looks like the same thing we use in large format inkjet printers to catch the excess ink during head cleaning cycles. It traps and holds a LOT of liquid.


----------

